# Block programs by name.



## TooMuchTime (Jun 29, 2008)

Here's my suggestion.

I'd like to see a feature that allows you to block programs by *name*. Like a router blocking sites by site name. Blocking by ratings is a pain and I always unlock the parental controls and forget to enable them!

There are just some programs I don't want my children to watch. A menu under parental controls would be good and so would some remote-based quick keys. When you're in the guide or actually viewing the program, a few keystrokes on the remote, enter your four-digit code and the program gets added to the "Do not view or record" list.

Works for me.


----------



## bluevan (Oct 9, 2003)

Good idea, add my voice .


----------

